# Passport expiration for FM3



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

The time has come for me to look at getting an FM3 (I know the name is now no-inmigrante but FM3 is easier to type!) instead of using an FMM.

As I looked at the FM3 requirements on different sites, I found on one site that it is a requirement that your passport be valid for 6 months past the end of the duration of the visa. I didn't see that anywhere else. Does anyone know if that is indeed the case?

I hope not because mine expires in September of this year! I had planned to renew in the US in August when I spend 6 weeks in the country. Maybe I'll have to wait until I renew my passport to apply for the FM3?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think it is a requirement, but I don't know if it is universally enforced. However, you can renew your passport at the US Consulate earlier, if that is convenient. See their website for requirements for online forms and how to pay.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I renewed my passport in Vallarta but not sure how much time leeway they'll give you ... they certainly must be familar with the Mexican visa system


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a similar issue: my passport expires in December and my FM2 renewal is in November. The consulate (ours is Cabo San Lucas) is familiar with the Mexican requirement and said I could renew my passport well in advance. They even said "now" several months ago when I asked. I'm procrastinating because it's three hours each way to CSL and I have to go twice. :-(


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It would seem that "procrastination" might lead to having to leave the country, renew your passport, return on an FMM and start the FM3 process all over again, perhaps with fines for failure to renew on time. That's probably why the Consulate suggested, "now".


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't express that clearly. The consulate didn't suggest that I renew my passport "now" (last summer, more than a year in advance of its expiration), they only indicated that I *could* do it that early if I wished. Meaning that the OP could probably renew his passport here in Mexico and apply for his FM3 without having to wait until after his August trip to the US.

I definitely won't procrastinate long enough to jeopardize my FM2 renewal!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Makaloco, that appears to be my best course of action. Especially since I may have the need of leaving the country for a week via air in 2 months and would have to leave my car here against the law if I don´t have a resident visa by that time.

That brings me to another question. I entered Mexico 3 days ago on an FMM and got the temporary permit for my car. Once I get my FM3, will that permit automatically change to match my visa, or will I have to do something to modify my car permit´s status?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You won't have to do a thing. In spite of the 'expiration date' on your car permit, it will remain valid so long as you maintain continuously valid immigration status. Changing from FMM to another status satisfies that requirement.


----------

